# Need cylinder gasket



## mfd115 (Aug 12, 2010)

Have a HH120. All the gaskets I can find have an arch at the top, My engine does not have an arch at the top. Has any one ever found a gasket source for these?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

A photo might help!!.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

mfd115 said:


> Have a HH120. All the gaskets I can find have an arch at the top, My engine does not have an arch at the top. Has any one ever found a gasket source for these?


I'm confused and pictures would definitely help.....

HH is a horizontal flat head engine... Not sure how you would design a head gasket that wouldn't have an "arch at the top"

OHH & OHM are a horizontal overhead valve engines.... They have your normal "round hole" head gasket and a "bridge" that seals between the cylinder and the push rod holes


----------



## mfd115 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry guys, maybe I should have added a pic or 2...


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Sorry..... I thought you were talking about a head gasket, what you actually need is a base gasket. I think the Tecumseh Part # you need is 31956B. Here's a picture of it to compare to the one you have with the "arch"...... 
Tecumseh 31956B Base gasket


----------



## mfd115 (Aug 12, 2010)

Bob Driver said:


> Sorry..... I thought you were talking about a head gasket, what you actually need is a base gasket. I think the Tecumseh Part # you need is 31956B. Here's a picture of it to compare to the one you have with the "arch"......
> Tecumseh 31956B Base gasket
> 
> View attachment 75580


Thank you. I'll try to get one of those.


----------

